

Real-time Cloth Animation - jaytaylor
http://threejs.org/examples/#webgl_animation_cloth

======
jaytaylor
Also see
[http://www.darwin3d.com/gamedev/articles/col0599.pdf](http://www.darwin3d.com/gamedev/articles/col0599.pdf)

